# Als User alle Prozesse sehen

## Hollowman

Hi

Wie schaff ich es das ein normaler User in top oder bei ps auxw alle Prozesse sieht? Also auch die von root.

Vorweg die Kiste hat keine GUI und ich brauch das wegen dem Nagios.

Sebastian

----------

## firefly

öhm welche prozesse werden den deiner meinung nach nicht angezeigt, wenn ein user

 *Quote:*   

> ps axuw

 

ausführt?

----------

## SvenFischer

Immer wieder eine heiße Empfehlung htop anstatt top.

Ich habe es gerade getestet, ich sehe auch die root Prozesse.

----------

## papahuhn

Hast du etwa die grsecurity patches?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> öhm welche prozesse werden den deiner meinung nach nicht angezeigt, wenn ein user 

 

Ich sehe nur die Prozesse des Users mail.

 *Quote:*   

> Immer wieder eine heiße Empfehlung htop anstatt top. 

 

Das nutzt mir nix, da Nagios top nicht verwendet.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du etwa die grsecurity patches?

 

Ja, die Kiste ist Hardened.

Sebastian

----------

## papahuhn

Dann muss dein User in der Gruppe sein, die im Kernel unter 

"Grsecurity"->"Filesystem protections" -> "Proc restrictions"->"Allow special group"->"GID for special group" eingerichtet ist.

----------

## Hollowman

@ papahuhn

Super danke, genau das wars. Jetzt funktioniert das Nagios.

Sebastian

----------

